# street photographers work found after death



## JbleezyJ (Jan 6, 2011)

pretty amazing just wanted to share if you haven't seen

http://fstoppers.com/street-photographer-discovered-a-few-days-after-her-death/


----------



## Fender5388 (Jan 6, 2011)

that really was pretty cool


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw this the other day...really cool video and story.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2011)

The shots are absolutely breath taking


----------



## memento (Jan 6, 2011)

it's too bad such good artists are usually recognized after they pass.


----------



## photocist (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the post


----------



## RayrMpls (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG. I'm just going to say it. She is the greatest photographer whom has ever lived. I'm mystified and reverent. So strange, the universe. THANK YOU, JbleezyJ, for bringing Vivian Maier to our attention. Just amazing.


----------



## Sep (Jan 9, 2011)

That was touching.


----------



## blakjak8 (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Simply Beautiful work!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## shuttereyeland (Jan 10, 2011)

that is right up my alley. thank you very much!


----------

